# Falck purchases Gerber Ambulance



## Blueprint1970 (Mar 8, 2014)

Just bought Gerber ambulance in torrance ca. They have 1 911 contract along with 1 ift contract.

Interesting to see how big falck gets on the west coast


----------



## Jim37F (Mar 8, 2014)

Really? Where did you hear that at?


----------



## Amberlamps916 (Mar 8, 2014)

Blueprint1970 said:


> Just bought Gerber ambulance in torrance ca. They have 1 911 contract along with 1 ift contract.
> 
> Interesting to see how big falck gets on the west coast



They already own Care Ambulance in LA/Orange County.....a very large and established 911/ift provider.


----------



## TRSpeed (Mar 8, 2014)

Really? What jim said.


----------



## Blueprint1970 (Mar 8, 2014)

My buddy told me today so I think it should be "official" within the next day or so. 

Do you guys expect Falck to replace the current management ? I was reading that's what they did with a company before.


----------



## Jim37F (Mar 8, 2014)

As long as they use some purchasing power to buy some new ambulances, that alone would be helpful. ..


----------



## titmouse (Mar 8, 2014)

Seems like Falck is AMRs arch nemesis... As far as capital goes?


----------



## NPO (Mar 8, 2014)

Smart move for Gerber.


----------



## Rano Pano (Mar 8, 2014)

Blueprint1970 said:


> My buddy told me today so I think it should be "official" within the next day or so.
> 
> Do you guys expect Falck to replace the current management ? I was reading that's what they did with a company before.



Would your buddy happen to be the ghost of Sophus Falck?


----------



## PotatoMedic (Mar 8, 2014)

titmouse said:


> Seems like Falck is AMRs arch nemesis... As far as capital goes?



No not amr, rural metros arch nemesis.


----------



## Jim37F (Mar 8, 2014)

Its official. They're handing out a memo this morning saying they are "very excited to announce our forthcoming partnership with Falck USA. It is scheduled to be finalized in the very near future."


----------



## TransportJockey (Mar 8, 2014)

titmouse said:


> Seems like Falck is AMRs arch nemesis... As far as capital goes?



Falck is actually a much bigger company than Envision if I remember correctly. So if Falck actually sets their mind to it, I'm pretty sure they can outbuy Envision/AMR altogether.


----------



## CURMUDGEON (Mar 8, 2014)

Blueprint1970 said:


> Just bought Gerber ambulance in torrance ca. They have 1 911 contract along with 1 ift contract.
> 
> Interesting to see how big falck gets on the west coast



Good strategic move for Falck and Gerber. 

With the LA County 9-1-1 bid coming up relatively soon, look for more consolidation by Falck and AMR. Should be interesting to see if there's any movement with Schaefer, McCormick and Westmed.


----------



## titmouse (Mar 8, 2014)

from what I have heard is that Falck is a multinational corporation, that even runs private fire depts...


----------



## TransportJockey (Mar 8, 2014)

titmouse said:


> from what I have heard is that Falck is a multinational corporation, that even runs private fire depts...



Exactly.


----------



## Amberlamps916 (Mar 8, 2014)

CURMUDGEON said:


> Good strategic move for Falck and Gerber.
> 
> With the LA County 9-1-1 bid coming up relatively soon, look for more consolidation by Falck and AMR. Should be interesting to see if there's any movement with Schaefer, McCormick and Westmed.



McCormick and Westmed are the same company....


----------



## NPO (Mar 8, 2014)

Falck is the largest private ambulance provider in the world. They dont have much vested in the US, but they are buying up companies. 

This 911 contract for LACo will be interesting. There will be many more EOAs this time around, and they are looking for more providers. I predict big changes... Dont want to say too much because I dont want to step on toes but I believe we will see some people bow out of 911 and some newer players come in.

Now what I am waiting for is someone to try and do what the recent LAFD audit report says and privatize LA City EMS with 1:1 trucks lol.


----------



## Amberlamps916 (Mar 8, 2014)

NPO said:


> Falck is the largest private ambulance provider in the world. They dont have much vested in the US, but they are buying up companies.
> 
> This 911 contract for LACo will be interesting. There will be many more EOAs this time around, and they are looking for more providers. I predict big changes... Dont want to say too much because I dont want to step on toes but I believe we will see some people bow out of 911 and some newer players come in.
> 
> Now what I am waiting for is someone to try and do what the recent LAFD audit report says and privatize LA City EMS with 1:1 trucks lol.



With Las Vegas fire wanting to transport, LA city will use that to justify public entity transport.


----------



## Underoath87 (Mar 8, 2014)

Blueprint1970 said:


> *Do you guys expect Falck to replace the current management ?* I was reading that's what they did with a company before.



I wouldn't count on it. They've owned American Ambulance for like 20 months and barely anything has changed. They've fired a few people in the billing dept to cut costs, but the previous owners/managers were kept on with fancy corporate titles (CEO, COO, etc).  Granted, they bargained themselves these positions before selling, so it depends what kind of deal your management procured for themselves during the buyout.
Falck seems content with not rocking the boat unless they have to.


----------



## Fakittillumakit (Mar 8, 2014)

It's true I work for Gerber. It will be complete in a few weeks. Falck will use Gerbers station as a southbay headquarters. They own care, bowers, and Gerber. I heard they want all of LAco. And they are going after the providence contract so that will give them hospitals from Southern California up to Alaska and everything in between, giving them control of the west coast. I don't believe that McCormick or amr have a chance. Falck has been getting everything they go after. But I don't know much. So don't listen to me.


----------



## Amberlamps916 (Mar 8, 2014)

Fakittillumakit said:


> It's true I work for Gerber. It will be complete in a few weeks. Falck will use Gerbers station as a southbay headquarters. They own care, bowers, and Gerber. I heard they want all of LAco. And they are going after the providence contract so that will give them hospitals from Southern California up to Alaska and everything in between, giving them control of the west coast. I don't believe that McCormick or amr have a chance. Falck has been getting everything they go after. But I don't know much. So don't listen to me.



Seriously people, get your facts straight. Rural Metro owns Bowers, not Falck.


----------



## NPO (Mar 8, 2014)

My goodness. R/M owns bowers, and getting the Providence contract doesnt net you Socal to Alaska, it gets you 5 hospitals. I doubt they have all the other providence from here to there, considering they have no operations on the west coast outside of CA.


----------



## PotatoMedic (Mar 8, 2014)

Falck northwest.  Seattle Everett Tacoma area.


----------



## NPO (Mar 8, 2014)

FireWA1 said:


> Falck northwest.  Seattle Everett Tacoma area.



Missed that one. I only saw NorCal. 

Stand corrected.


----------



## Fakittillumakit (Mar 8, 2014)

I just saying what I heard from a friend. He said he got let go 1-2 weeks ago cause bowers got bought out. I don't know tho. I'm just saying. No one needs to get mad at me for saying that.


----------



## Fakittillumakit (Mar 8, 2014)

And I know you can't trust the internet but wiki says "Providence Health & Services is a not-for-profit Catholic health care ministry operating multiple hospitals across 5 states. The health system includes 27 hospitals, more than 35 non-acute facilities and numerous other health, supportive housing and educational services in the states of Alaska, Washington, Montana, Oregon and California. Providence Health & Services was started by the Sisters of Providence (Montreal, Quebec) more than 155 years ago." So I would say that the 5 hospitals in LA and the 1 on deadliest catch are not the only ones in the west coast.


----------



## NPO (Mar 8, 2014)

Fakittillumakit said:


> I just saying what I heard from a friend. He said he got let go 1-2 weeks ago cause bowers got bought out. I don't know tho. I'm just saying. No one needs to get mad at me for saying that.



The lay offs had nothing to do with the R/M buyout of bowers which happened almost 3 years ago.


----------



## NPO (Mar 8, 2014)

Fakittillumakit said:


> And I know you can't trust the internet but wiki says "Providence Health & Services is a not-for-profit Catholic health care ministry operating multiple hospitals across 5 states. The health system includes 27 hospitals, more than 35 non-acute facilities and numerous other health, supportive housing and educational services in the states of Alaska, Washington, Montana, Oregon and California. Providence Health & Services was started by the Sisters of Providence (Montreal, Quebec) more than 155 years ago." So I would say that the 5 hospitals in LA and the 1 on deadliest catch are not the only ones in the west coast.



No one disagrees but the LA County providence is for 5 hospitals. Before 2014 it was for 3, and south county hospitals (San Pedro and Torrence were handled separately).

If they want the whole system they have a lot of work to do.


----------



## Blueprint1970 (Mar 8, 2014)

Good move for Gerber... since they are expected to lose their 911 contract with Torrance Fire in October. Hopefully no one loses there job.


----------



## NPO (Mar 8, 2014)

Blueprint1970 said:


> Good move for Gerber... since they are expected to lose their 911 contract with Torrance Fire in October. Hopefully no one loses there job.



I agree. I think it was very smart and hopefully everyone can stay employed.


----------



## aquabear (Mar 8, 2014)

Could it be that Falck wants (or needs) an approved paramedic provider agency in its portfolio of companies since Care Ambulance is only approved for BLS and CCT? Just throwing out the idea...


----------



## TeamCutz (Mar 11, 2014)

aquabear said:


> Could it be that Falck wants (or needs) an approved paramedic provider agency in its portfolio of companies since Care Ambulance is only approved for BLS and CCT? Just throwing out the idea...



^^ This might be a valid point. 

On another note - Gerber has some run-down rigs, some almost 6+ years (w/ CHP Extension) and 180,000+ miles on them. Looking at their profile, the companies they own have "newer" & "better" equipment, Gerber is running on diesel fumes and stale O2, would a buy-out lead to an update to keep the company consistent with the rest of its profile?

Additionally, I'm unsure about losing the TFD contract in October. This has been a rumor for years, but the fact is, Gerber keeps it "local" from the Chevy chassis it purchases to the automotive repair facilities it contracts with. Torrance citizens are content with Gerber and have fought for the city council to renew its contract. Again, I'm unsure, those who state & believe that TFD will drop Gerber might have more information that me!


----------



## FoleyArtist (Mar 17, 2014)

aquabear said:


> Could it be that Falck wants (or needs) an approved paramedic provider agency in its portfolio of companies since Care Ambulance is only approved for BLS and CCT? Just throwing out the idea...



CARE just put in for als accreditation with LaCo. which could be approved as early as next month.


----------



## NPO (Mar 17, 2014)

ProbieMedic said:


> CARE just put in for als accreditation with LaCo. which could be approved as early as next month.



I wonder if they are going to try to offer ALS 911 to the incorporated cities.

I've read 911 bids of theirs for other areas where they do this.


----------



## Chris07 (Mar 17, 2014)

Private 911 medics in LA Co? Fat chance. As a back up...sure, but as primary provider? No way.


----------



## NPO (Mar 17, 2014)

Chris07 said:


> Private 911 medics in LA Co? Fat chance. As a back up...sure, but as primary provider? No way.



Stranger things have happened. 

Theyre letting EMTs do CPAP now. :unsure:


----------



## Amberlamps916 (Mar 17, 2014)

NPO said:


> Stranger things have happened.
> 
> Theyre letting EMTs do CPAP now. :unsure:



Proof?


----------



## NPO (Mar 17, 2014)

Addrobo said:


> Proof?



Policy 802.

Paragraph I, section C, bullet 2.



> Use manual and mechanical ventilating devices designed for prehospital
> including continuous positive airway pressure (CPAP) [requires EMS
> Agency approval].



Updated Dec. 1, 2013.

"Requires EMS Agency Approval" means each company or service that wants to do it must apply for the right to do it. Most BLS providers wont (IFT), but I could see some depts applying to equipt their BLS rigs with CPAP.

http://ems.dhs.lacounty.gov/policies/Ref800/802.pdf


----------



## Jim37F (Mar 17, 2014)

Chris07 said:


> Private 911 medics in LA Co? Fat chance. As a back up...sure, but as primary provider? No way.





NPO said:


> Stranger things have happened.
> 
> Theyre letting EMTs do CPAP now. :unsure:



I can see it, but not where the FD is BLS only and a private company is the  primary ALS provider. 

Some of the smaller departments that don't run rescue squads, instead the medics are on the engine, currently the entire engine goes out of service to follow the ambulance to the hospital for ALS runs, I can see one of those departments saying they want Care/McCormick/AMR/Schaefer/AmeriCare/Gerber/whoever to respond with ALS ambulances (whether dual medic or P/B staffed) so that the fire guys can go back to quarters while the ambulance gets to hold the wall for "minor" ALS runs (*cough* protocol runs for passed out drunks *cough*)


----------



## FoleyArtist (Mar 19, 2014)

NPO said:


> I wonder if they are going to try to offer ALS 911 to the incorporated cities.
> 
> I've read 911 bids of theirs for other areas where they do this.



It's just to expand the CCT services. All IFT like other private ALS providers in LaCo. "Ideally" they say all the als shifts are going to start out in a SGV area substation far from CARE's EOAs. They are capable to be pulled into the 911 system if they're the closest unit but at that point you assist at an emt level unless told otherwise since LaCo FD is the contracted als provider.


----------



## LAKings (May 4, 2014)

Blueprint1970 said:


> Good move for Gerber... since they are expected to lose their 911 contract with Torrance Fire in October. Hopefully no one loses there job.



How would you know all this?


----------



## NPO (May 4, 2014)

LAKings said:


> How would you know all this?



Its fairly common knowledge. They almost lost it last year and many employees were told they may not have jobs if they loose the contract. This was around the time they lost Santa Monica too.


----------



## TeamCutz (May 6, 2014)

NPO said:


> Its fairly common knowledge. They almost lost it last year and many employees were told they may not have jobs if they loose the contract. This was around the time they lost Santa Monica too.



This false statement is recycled every year from gossiping EMTs and Medics in the area that's why it's fairly common knowledge - 

Torrance City Council has approved Care to operate in Gerber's place when the buyout is official. TFD has ZERO choice in who their 911-contract is, although they can make recommendations, it boils down to Torrance City Council, and Gerber's blood is Torrance. Torrance is all about "keeping it local" when it comes to city services.


----------



## blueprint (May 6, 2014)

TeamCutz said:


> This false statement is recycled every year from gossiping EMTs and Medics in the area that's why it's fairly common knowledge -
> 
> Torrance City Council has approved Care to operate in Gerber's place when the buyout is official. TFD has ZERO choice in who their 911-contract is, although they can make recommendations, it boils down to Torrance City Council, and Gerber's blood is Torrance. Torrance is all about "keeping it local" when it comes to city services.



It'll be interesting to see if TFD recommands CARE/Gerber or a new provider as their ambulance provider in October when the Contract is up.


----------



## dalmain (May 8, 2014)

I work for Falck in the East, this will make it much better for me to move out (transfer) West some day if Falck continues to gobble up companies out West.


----------



## PotatoMedic (May 8, 2014)

Well they have operations in Washington and Cali.  Just need one in Oregon and you will have your pick of the west coast.


----------



## LAKings (May 9, 2014)

TeamCutz said:


> This false statement is recycled every year from gossiping EMTs and Medics in the area that's why it's fairly common knowledge -
> TFD has ZERO choice in who their 911-contract is, although they can make recommendations, it boils down to Torrance City Council, and Gerber's blood is Torrance. Torrance is all about "keeping it local" when it comes to city services.



Thank you. couldn't have said it better myself.


----------



## gonefishing (Jun 1, 2014)

Rumor has it they got rid of the medics from Gerber?


----------



## JAMedic (Jun 1, 2014)

I'm late to the thread, Falck acquired Alford Services here in Southeast Louisiana, which was just a safety company, not in the EMS business, then tried to start an ambulance service down here in 2008 ish. Acadian has a monopoly in these parts (which isn't a bad thing), and Falck's plan was to take over the IFT contracts, and eventually get the 911 contracts. Well that didn't work too well cause nobody wanted to leave Acadian. They even had some ambulances painted up..


----------



## PotatoMedic (Jun 1, 2014)

I don't think they are too worried about a failed operation.  Since they have been successful in other parts of the us.


----------



## Rano Pano (Jun 1, 2014)

gonefishing said:


> Rumor has it they got rid of the medics from Gerber?



Is this just word of mouth?


----------



## gonefishing (Jun 1, 2014)

Rano Pano said:


> Is this just word of mouth?



From a few people that know medics at Gerber.  Was trying to see if anyone else heard anything?


----------



## chipper (Jun 20, 2014)

It is true the City Council has approved Care to take over for Gerber if the sale goes through. However why has the sale not happened yet? Answer- Torrance just had their local elections and most of the City Council will be changing. I think Falck is waiting to see what will happen after that. The new council can turn around and tell Gerber to kick rocks and move another company in.


----------

